# Sharpening on a budget



## ptolemy (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi everyone

I would like to introduce my friend to sharpening, so I wanted to ask your opinion on the 3 stones he will need on a budget.

He got his first shun (Ya, I know, but it's a start) and I think he may want to look into proper sharpening stones.

I want to keep it around $100 for the most part (for all stones)

I think he may just need around 800-1200 grit stone, a 2000-4000 grit stone and a finishing 6k+ stone... Maybe I am way wrong, so please correct me 

links to stones would be awesome too

thanks!


----------



## eto (Nov 10, 2012)

Check out Dave he has a nice selection
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Sharpening-Stones-s/22.htm


----------



## Benuser (Nov 10, 2012)

Learning to sharpen and start with three stones and Shun VG-10? A guarantee for failure, unless your friend has been gifted with some extra-natural capacity. Start with a simple carbon steel (e.g. Opinel) , a sheet of (P320-700) sandpaper to set the bevel, a great medium (2-3k) stone and newspaper to strop on.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 10, 2012)

Benuser said:


> Learning to sharpen and start with three stones and Shun VG-10? A guarantee for failure, unless your friend has been gifted with some extra-natural capacity. Start with a simple carbon steel (e.g. Opinel) , a sheet of (P320-700) sandpaper to set the bevel, a great medium (2-3k) stone and newspaper to strop on.


Lol! Sorry, that cracked me up. I know it seems pretty simple to you or I, but somehow I think stropping on newsprint and setting bevels with sandpaper might be just as wacky and convoluted to a beginner as multiple stones. Maybe we get a little carried away with all the fun of sharpening, and forget what "the basics" really are?

Start with a Bester 1.2k and a magic marker. Everything after that is fluff you don't need until you master the first two.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 10, 2012)

I like this idea.


----------



## Mike9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Unless your knives are horribly dull you can get by with 1k, 6k, cardboard & newspaper in that order. You can get a 1k/6k combo stone for less than $100. Then buy a bottle of wine and keep the cork for de-buring in between stones and after stropping on cardboard and paper (I prefer the synthetic corks, or a piece of soft pine, or MDF works too). I use that method for touch up work and never use my spendy chrome oxide/balsa or leather strops anymore. 

Funny - cardboard and paper is how I used to strop knives - I learned that trick from reading A.G. Russell back in the 70's. Now I see Murray Carter talking about it and it's come full circle.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 10, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Start with a Bester 1.2k and a magic marker. Everything after that is fluff you don't need until you master the first two.



x2 

i started out on Shuns: once you can de-burr a Shun, you can de-burr just about anything else.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yup. 1k ish is plenty. You don't even need to go any further, really.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 10, 2012)

What about gettig a gesshin 2k? Cuts faster than both of my 1k stones and leaves a nice finish and useable edge. Also one of the top stones around, under your budget. You coul then just get some newspaper to strop on or buy a strop or better yet make one for really cheap. 

I think that'd be the way to go if I were to do it again.


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 10, 2012)

I started with King 1000/6000 and i think it is a great stone to start with.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 10, 2012)

I always suggest people have a bevel properly set for them, and get a mid grit(2k-5k) stone and a magic marker to touch it up with. Just one stone. Eventually, by natural progression, either:
1. It will have a chip in it you are trying to get out and you ignore it for like 3 sharpening sessions and then you decide to get it out and it takes so long that you invest in a coarse stone.
2. You will be getting consistent results and want to go further, and you invest in a higher grit stone or a loaded strop.
3. You are a simple person and like the good results you get and never have buy any more stuff. Kudos to you, spend the money on food.


----------



## bieniek (Nov 11, 2012)

Agree with Eaglerock

King KDS 45 dollars.


----------

